# Metal Gear Rising: Revengeance Discussion Thread



## Zangetsu (Nov 23, 2012)

*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/3/3a/RisingRevengeancecover.jpg

*Publisher:* Konami
*Producer:* Hideo Kojima
*Platform:* XBOX360,PS3,PC 
*Release Date: * (NA) February 19, 2013, (EU) February 22, 2013, (JP) February 21, 2013 (PS3 only)
*Genre: *Action,Hack and Slash
*Mode:*Single Player

For the first time we are seeing a Hack & Slash from Metal Gear Series 

and its really awesome

check out the Trailor



Time to celebrate Console gamers


----------



## gameranand (Nov 24, 2012)

No pc.


----------



## funskar (Nov 24, 2012)

another add to my ps3 game buy list after gow ascension


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 24, 2012)

gameranand said:


> No pc.


Its not for PC....console exclusive
maybe in future there could be small chance of porting



funskar said:


> another add to my ps3 game buy list after gow ascension


gr8 for you mate

Btw I hope there are many console gamers in TDF


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 26, 2012)

15% of people here are console gamers out of that 95% are rabid ps3 fanboys and 5% xbox 360 people


----------



## heidi2521 (May 17, 2013)

Sorry for the necrobump.

¾®Åç½¨É×¤Î¡Ö¥Ò¥Ç¥é¥¸¡×¡¿¾®Åç½¨É×¸ø¼°¥Ö¥í¥°¡ÖHIDEOBLOG¡×

Confirmed for PC. Podcast by Kojima in Japanese.


----------



## rakesh_ic (May 17, 2013)

I think my latest purchase (PS3) wont go in vain after all.. 

I am a make-shift PS3 noob (controller is still on learning phase) gamer (partially) now.

And am still to play GOW3, RDR and then this..


----------



## iittopper (May 17, 2013)

hell yeah , game is confirmed .


----------



## Zangetsu (May 17, 2013)

yeah...wiki also posted in it


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 10, 2013)

*Update:*
time to rejoice
steam only no retail version 
Konami makes PC version of Metal Gear Rising official, to be download-only


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 10, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> *Update:*
> time to rejoice
> steam only no retail version
> Konami makes PC version of Metal Gear Rising official, to be download-only





It will be Download  -Only for many people here anyway 

*gifninja.com/animatedgifs/83412/if-you-know-what-i-mean.gif


*MGS:R has been added to your future download que,Commander*
Me : Thank you Jarvis.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 10, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> *MGS:R has been added to your future download que,Commander*
> Me : Thank you *Jarvis.*



*Varjis. (Because they'll sue. )


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jun 10, 2013)

You just got lucky. Otherwise I would have sued you if it was "Jirvas".


----------



## Flash (Jun 10, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> *MGS:R has been added to your future download que,Commander*
> Me : Thank you Jarvis.
> B.Widow: Do you really want to game?



Offtopic. 
----------

Steam only!! No retail version?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 13, 2014)

The PC version is released. 

anybody started playing?


----------



## iittopper (Jan 13, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> The PC version is released.
> 
> anybody started playing?



Will start Today . I am busy playing Metal gear solid 1 now .


----------



## Reloaded (Jan 14, 2014)

I played this game today, didn't really like it that much. 
 2/5   gameplay wise


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Jan 14, 2014)

Started playing today. The gameplay is freaky fast. Nice addition to hack and slash genre. Will tell later about the story.


----------



## snap (Jan 14, 2014)

does it requires a controller or is keyboard+mouse good enough?


----------



## iittopper (Jan 14, 2014)

snap said:


> does it requires a controller or is keyboard+mouse good enough?



Just like DMC and other hack and slash game , controller is must for this game . But still keyboard + mouse works just fine .  

BTW started this game and is indeed very epic . Slicing enemies in 500+ part feel so awesome .


----------



## snap (Jan 14, 2014)

^^
thanks i thought it had horrible K+M optimization like deadpool the game

btw why so late release for pc?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 14, 2014)

^We're no longer the mastah race, mayt. :<

Also heard this game was terribly short, from Angry Joe's review. (He awesome.)


----------



## iittopper (Jan 15, 2014)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^We're no longer the mastah race, mayt. :<
> 
> Also heard this game was terribly short, from Angry Joe's review. (He awesome.)



Atleast they ported the pc version of this game , after all we are talking about Platinum Games which are console exclusive developer . 

Yes game is around 4-5 hour , but this game has high replayability value .


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 15, 2014)

iittopper said:


> Yes game is around *4-5 hour* , but this game has high replayability value .


very low...and the DLCs?


----------



## Faun (Jan 15, 2014)

KB + Mouse is better in this game.


----------



## Faun (Jan 18, 2014)

Defeated Blade Wolf on first try. Learn to block.


----------



## Faun (Jan 20, 2014)

Pretty short game but the combat is fun.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jan 20, 2014)

started playing, game is too speedy!


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 20, 2014)

guys, do post the total gameplay time after completing


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 20, 2014)

Wish the main series came to PC :/


----------



## iittopper (Jan 20, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Wish the main series came to PC :/



yeah . but still we can play mgs 1,2 and 3 on pc .


----------



## vickybat (Jan 20, 2014)

^^ You mean using ps2 emulator? Mgs3 is not available in PC afaik.


----------



## iittopper (Jan 20, 2014)

vickybat said:


> ^^ You mean using ps2 emulator? Mgs3 is not available in PC afaik.



yeah , pcsx2 version of mgs3 is comparable to ps3 HD version but there are some issue with this game like stuttering during cutscene when playing on pc .


----------



## izzikio_rage (Mar 7, 2014)

Surprising that none of you played this when the PC version came out. Or is there a thread that I've missed in my search. 

I've played about 3 chapters, the game seems pretty fun till now. Very irrreverant, very tongue in cheek dialogue, some great action sequences, moves and combos, a slightly confusing but interesting story and the awesome blade mode. 

If others are also playing this then lets discuss it


----------



## seamon (Mar 7, 2014)

Didn't like it.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 7, 2014)

izzikio_rage said:


> Surprising that none of you played this when the PC version came out. Or is there a thread that I've missed in my search.
> 
> I've played about 3 chapters, the game seems pretty fun till now. Very irrreverant, very tongue in cheek dialogue, some great action sequences, moves and combos, a slightly confusing but interesting story and the awesome blade mode.
> 
> If others are also playing this then lets discuss it


I'll join in once I start this


----------



## quicky008 (Mar 7, 2014)

Hideo kojima has hinted that a PC version of MGS: phantom pain may be released in future if pc gamers really want it-lets hope it will be launched eventually,a couple of months after it has been released for consoles.I think they should also consider releasing a pc version of MGS 4:guns of the patriots as well.


----------



## iittopper (Mar 7, 2014)

quicky008 said:


> Hideo kojima has hinted that a PC version of MGS: phantom pain may be released in future if pc gamers really want it-lets hope it will be launched eventually,a couple of months after it has been released for consoles.I think they should also consider releasing a pc version of MGS 4:guns of the patriots as well.



Yeah But playing MGS 5 without knowing anything about mgs 3 ,4, portable ops and peace walker which are not available for pc may not be good . They should release the mgs HD collection first for PC .


----------



## Faun (Mar 8, 2014)

This game was pretty fun. Parry and riposte were pretty cool to boot with. One of the coolest game. Better played with controller.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 8, 2014)

Hack n Slash games from Kojima are quite hard to play.


----------



## Faun (Mar 8, 2014)

^^It's pretty easy once you know how to time things. I was frustrated initially but after learning the trick it got so much more rewarding.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Mar 8, 2014)

well its pretty fun so far, nice satire and action. It's a little hard to figure out the combat system since the game does not give any help at all


----------



## gameranand (Mar 8, 2014)

Faun said:


> ^^It's pretty easy once you know how to time things. I was frustrated initially but after learning the trick it got so much more rewarding.



Will try that. Thanks.
Still I feel like I am not made for Hack n Slash genre. I enjoy the game but I find it hard to master them.
RPGs, RTS etc are piece of cake for me.


----------



## Faun (Mar 9, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Will try that. Thanks.
> Still I feel like I am not made for Hack n Slash genre. I enjoy the game but I find it hard to master them.
> RPGs, RTS etc are piece of cake for me.



Just learn to hit normal attach and the direction key (towards enemy) at the same time when you see enemy attacking you. You can spam these two keys too. Eventually you will get the timing.

One more thing, Raiden's blade can parry almost everything in this game. A savior during boss fights.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Mar 9, 2014)

And then there is the zandatsu mode (blade mode) which ensures that every fight has some awesone hack and slash


----------



## izzikio_rage (Mar 14, 2014)

Just finished, there is a glitch in the final boss that had me trying for hours. Not a very satisfying ending though


----------



## Faun (Mar 14, 2014)

Boss battle gets instantly super hard. Basically you have to utilize every skill you learned before.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Mar 14, 2014)

Finally went to a couple of message boards and they told me to set the game resolution to 800X640, this would ensure that the game ran at a full 60fps. Well dodging and all did become easier and the quicktime events towards the end (that would give me milliseconds to react when running at lower than 60fps) suddenly became a lot more doable. 

The fight itself is more about parrying all the moves, dodging the blast effects and being able to use blade mode properly on the thrown junk (which gives off good amounts of health). Takes effort but is pretty doable. 

BTW just figured out that the PC version comes with the jetstream sam and wolf DLCs, so essentially you can see the story from their point of view. Will need to give this a shot


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 24, 2014)

Hi guys
need help

i m stuck on level R-06: Boss Fight: JetStream Sam

how do u guys parry all his attacks?

give me some tips


----------



## Faun (Mar 24, 2014)

^^He is probably the easiest boss. Just parry spam with direction + light hit. 

How did you even manage to defeat monsoon if you are facing difficulty with Sam ?


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 24, 2014)

Faun said:


> ^^He is probably the easiest boss. Just parry spam with direction + light hit.
> How did you even manage to defeat monsoon if you are facing difficulty with Sam ?



Monsoon was tough but finally succeeded 
but I am facing difficulty in tracking Sam's attack movements...


and most of the time get stunned with BMI Error


----------



## izzikio_rage (Mar 24, 2014)

[MENTION=88006]sam[/MENTION] has a few standard attacks, and you'll know when he is going to use what (startup animation, sound etc), just be sure to keep him in your view for most of the time. As soon as he comes near spam direction + light attack, that's all there is to it. You'll have to be patient though, you can't just rush him and expect to live. BTW keep running around (ninja run) that way you'll avoid more of his attacks. 

very cool character though makes you almost feel bad about taking him down


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 24, 2014)

^^i m playing it in keyboard
playing it in joystick is easy


----------



## izzikio_rage (Mar 24, 2014)

[MENTION=34930]Zangetsu[/MENTION]: I've been playing this with the keyboard and mouse combo too. I've pretty much played all major hack and slash games using the kb/mouse combo, so don't worry it's just a matter of learning it


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 25, 2014)

izzikio_rage said:


> [MENTION=34930]Zangetsu[/MENTION]: I've been playing this with the keyboard and mouse combo too. I've pretty much played all major hack and slash games using the kb/mouse combo, so don't worry it's just a matter of learning it



Ok thanks...

and Sam has one unblockable 4 hit combo attack.....he slashes rapidly which can't be blocked

- - - Updated - - -

Ah...at last succeeded the fight
had to try multiple times to get my timing right


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 2, 2014)

Finally Completed this game...took 11 hours to complete

*My Review:*
Well the game starts with a new hero named "Raiden" a.k.a _Jack the Ripper_
Our protagonist is a handicapped Hero (oh! really)..yes with a broken (metallic) jaw,eye patch and a fully transformed Cyborg body (reminds me of Nomad)...and a bar code printed on forehead(uhhhh..delivery package )..hair is white (refer: Samanoske a.k.a Onimusha)
but his style & actions are cool (refer: Dante) only I thing I didn't liked is the voice (sounds like a crappy speaker)..anyways
The blade he holds is a Katana..but looks like fully charged Bashido Blade (Hell yeah!!!)

Graphics is excellent but not over the top and Konami has used the engine well for optimizing the performance & deliver a good graphics..
indoor graphics is marvelous even the character detailing and CGI cut-scenes are awesome to watch (thanks to excellent cinematography..u can see the full blade detail during cut-scenes) but outdoor textures are really bad (trees & mountains etc)

Gameplay is superb...u get a Boss Fight in each mission ending and Bosses are unique and brilliant designed (Wolf,Sam,Monsoon etc) and yes some Boss Fights are hard which will need u to master Parry & counter attacks (which is the USP of this game).
u can slash almost all objects to many tiny pieces and at any angle u want...there is one Blade Mode and Zandatsu (hehe.I like this name) which slows down time and makes slicing enemies easier and obviously weapons and its combos
and to master the game u can anytime play VR Trainings 
some of the Boss Fights are Epic such as the Last Boss Fight with Armstrong Senator 

Sound is also good specially the rock metal background music played during combats and yeah I like the end credits song

Story is normal and not so gr8...they have also shown "Pakistan" in news

Overall its a good game 
*My rating: 7.5/10*

This Hero deserves a ranking in H&S hero titles (Kratos,Dante,Hayabusa etc)


----------



## Faun (Apr 6, 2014)

These are good
[YOUTUBE]CevzIXAtX2g[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]_r9N97aAqqg[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]LGIcl_tUFss[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## aniket.cain (May 17, 2014)

Guys,

I am having a problem. After playing this game a few hours, my monitor is getting a semi-permanent 'burn'. As I type this, the screen flickers where the health bar should have been in the game. It was faint after the afternoon session, but in the evening I played again for an hour, and now it has become much more noticeable. It seems to be going away, though veryyy slowly. Anybody here has faced this issue? I have a Dell S2240L.

Thanks!


----------

